# lattice under deck



## Raelynn (Feb 25, 2005)

What would be the best way to install lattice . considering appearance and joint on frame holding together over time.I Know the one way is using the stock u channel and h chall for dividers. Any advice or website pictures would be helpful. Thanks Acey


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Check out www.gardenstructure.com. There are a few pictures of what you are asking about. The lattice work is framed from behind and then the joints are covered with milled trim pieces.

Lattice isn't my personal choice but it can look nice if done properly.


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Depending on the color, I have used the vinal siding starter. Its kinda of like a short piece of J channel, and is easy to use and cheap.

BJD


----------



## GMW (Apr 27, 2005)

I build a frame from 2x2 that fit from the bottom of the joist to the ground, staple lattice to the back, wedge into place and run screw up through the 2x2 and into the bottom edge of the joist. On one deck I made a smaller panel the same way but put hinges on it for access below the deck. Hope this helps. I am always up for new ideas also. Interesting to hear how other people have figured out how to do it.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

I picture-frame the lattice with the pre-formed H-channel for 'composite' decks, - - or if it's a wood deck I make the picture frames myself with dadoes. Then I install nailers up top, and along the sides of the posts, so the whole framework is recessed between the posts. Here's an example on a very small deck . . .


----------



## Raelynn (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys I will consider the options .acey


----------

